# GMDSS Video Training



## eng.msaleh (18 أكتوبر 2009)

this is Video training for the GMDSS from Videotel
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/9dbuj8zlk:12::12::12:


----------



## bahhar2001 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ،


----------



## kahtan8 (20 يناير 2010)

نشكر كل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى والقائمين عليه جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يناير 2010)

GLOBAL MARITIME DISTRESS AND SAFETY SYSTEM



The Global Maritime Distress and Safety System (GMDSS) is the international radio safety system mandated by the International Maritime Organization (IMO) for ships at sea. The GMDSS was implemented on February 1, 1999 through amendments to the Safety of Life At Sea (SOLAS) Convention. The new procedures and mandated communications equipment have brought about sweeping changes to radio watchkeeping and distress communications since the original SOLAS Convention was enacted into international law following the sinking of the SS TITANIC. The GMDSS is based on the linking of Search and Rescue (SAR) authorities ashore with shipping in the immediate vicinity of a vessel in distress or in need of assistance. The primary purpose of GMDSS is to automate and improve emergency communications for the world's shipping industry ​
وطبعا بستاذن صاحب الموضوع ب الاضافه هذه:15:


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا على تعبك اخى الفاضل eng.msaleh


----------



## السيد نور الدين (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك اللة عنا خيرا


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------

